
Adobe Premiere now supports AMD hardware acceleration - amq
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2020/07/21/create-videos-faster-on-the-go-with-amd-ryzen-mobile-processors-and-radeon-rx-graphics-for-laptops
======
starfallg
IIRC, content creation benchmarks was one of the areas that reviewers harped
on in the previous generation of mobile Ryzen Processors, which Intel had a
sizable lead over due to various acceleration tech supported.

That's a bit puzzling to me as I think the vast majority of users of these
laptops aren't content creators and for those that are, they would have some
sort of HEDT in their workflow.

It good to see that AMD is making progress on this front in any case.

